# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  رسائل صداقه مسجات صداقه رسائل الاصدقاء لا تفوتكم قويه

## الوردة الحالمة

رسائل صداقه مسجات صداقه رسائل الاصدقاء
*مسجات* صداقه 


لك : يا الغلي 
رسالة 
شوق 
تعزك 
وتحلى 
بشوفتك 
وتذكرك 
بناس 
عمرهم 
ما ينسونك . 

2- عيوني تشتهي شوفك 
وقلبي تحرقه الأشواق 
ومهما طالت الفرقة 
أظل 
لشوفتك أشتاق . 

3- يا أرقامي ذكريهم إن قلبي 
محتويهم ولو ظروفي 
أشغلتني ؟ يعلم الله مو بنسيهم . 

4- أغيب 
وآخذ لي مع الوقت وقفات 
ويبقى غلاكم بخافقي 
.... ما نسيته ....



                                         منقول

----------


## علي pt

مشكورين على الطرح ~

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

يعطيك الف عافية اختي الورده الحالمة
ع المسجات الروعه
ولاعدمنا تواجدك 
تحياتي لك

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

يسلمو على المسيجات الحلوه

تحياتي للورده الحالمه 

دمت بود عزيزتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*عيوني تشتهي شوفك 
وقلبي تحرقه الأشواق 
ومهما طالت الفرقة 
أظل 
لشوفتك أشتاق .* 

*تسلمي ع المسجآت ..*
*ربي يعطيك العآفيه*
*تحيآتي..ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## كبرياء

يسـلمووو على المسجآت الروووعهـ .. 
يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيــهـ .. 
لآ عدمـــ .. 
تح ـي ـآآــتتتوو .. 
كبريآء

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

مشكرو رين جميعا

----------

